# Monotype challenge



## Dar

Yep, I decided to revive it. I'm not that good at explaining things, but if you don't know what it is, it's where you specialze in one type of pokemon (can be dual type) and train just that. Now here are the rules:
*pulls out quote*


Exdeath said:


> The Rules​
> Here, I'll explain the rules that pertain to all of the games in general; note that some of these rules are not set in stone, and may be subject to change.
> 
> You may use only your designated type and dualtypes that share the chosen type in battle.
> 
> If the chosen type is a type other than the one of your starter, you must use only your starter until you find a desired pokemon of your designated type; you must then ditch your starter.
> 
> If your starter or some other pokemon does not have the chosen type but gains it through evolution, you may use that pokemon. (i.e. Nincada into Ninjask or Charmander into Charizard for a Flying-mono)
> 
> HM slaves are allowed, but you may not use them in battle under any circumstances. Pickup is to be used at your own judgement; personally, I would use only one Pickup user.
> 
> You may trade for evolution, but you may not trade for pokemon not found in your game or extra TMs of any kind. You may use only the TMs found on a single cartridge.
> 
> If and when you reach an area where there are pokemon exclusive to your game's counterpart, such as Weedle in Viridian Forest in Yellow, Electabuzz in it's area in LeafGreen, but aren't found in your game, you may trade for these pokemon.
> Cheat codes of any kind are not allowed, but glitches are, to a reasonable extent.
> I believe that's about it. Now, onto the games themselves....
> 
> Red/Blue/Yellow
> 
> Ghost, Ice, and Dragon monotypes are not allowed due to the lack of those types.
> 
> The challenge is considered complete upon the reaching and defeat/capture of Mewtwo.
> 
> Psychic, Bug, Grass, Rock, Fighting and Electric monotypes are also discouraged for use due to a lack of variety; Mew is discouraged since it is technically not supposed to exist without an event that is long gone.
> 
> In the case of a Flying mono challenge, you are allowed EITHER Dragonite or one of the legendary birds. In their respective Fire, Electric and Ice mono-challenges, the legendary birds are allowed.
> 
> Gold/Silver/Crystal
> 
> The challenge is considered complete upon the defeat of Red/Ash.
> 
> Ghost, Dragon, Dark and Steel monotypes are not allowed due to a lack of pokemon.
> 
> In the case of a Flying mono challenge, you are allowed EITHER Dragonite or one of the legendary birds. In their respective Fire and Psychic monotypes, Ho-Oh and Lugia are allowed.
> 
> Celebi, however, is discouraged. I'm aware that it can be obtained in Crystal through the Celebi trick, but it's not supposed to be obtainable in the game apart from a very old event.
> 
> The wandering legends (Suicune, e.t.c) are allowed in their respective monotypes.
> 
> Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald
> 
> In Ruby/Sapphire, the game is considered complete upon the defeat of the Elite Four and the champion, and the reaching and defeat/capture of Rayquaza.
> 
> In Emerald, the game is considered complete upon the defeat of Steven. Capturing or defeating Groudon and Kyogre is also an optional goal.
> 
> Fire, Ghost and Dragon monotype challenges are not allowed due to a lack of pokemon.
> 
> In the case of a Flying monotype, you are allowed EITHER Salamence or Rayquaza.
> 
> Steel monotypes are not allowed unless you have Jirachi from the Colosseum bonus disc or something.
> 
> FireRed/LeafGreen
> 
> The challenge is considered complete upon the reaching and defeat/capture of Mewtwo and the defeat of the second wave of the Elite Four.
> 
> In the case of a flying monotype, you are allowed EITHER Dragonite or one of the legendary birds. In their respective elemental monotypes, the birds are allowed.
> 
> Pokemon caught in the Sevii Islands are allowed, and indeed necessary for some monotypes.
> 
> Steel, Ghost, Dragon and Dark monotypes are not allowed due to a lack of pokemon.
> 
> Diamond/Pearl/Platinum
> 
> The challenge is considered complete upon the reaching/defeat of Heatran, although obviously you may continue fight and level up your rival.
> 
> Dragon and Fire monotypes are not allowed due to lack of pokemon.
> 
> Additionally, Ghost, Steel, Rock, Electric and Dark monotypes are discouraged due to the lack of variety before the National Dex-by that time, you're near the end of the challenge, anyway.
> 
> In Platinum, due to the expanded Sinnoh dex, Steel, Electric, Dark and Ghost monotypes are allowed.


So there you have it. Oh, and I need guidelines for a B/W monotype, so if you have ideas, send them to me. Oh, and post your progress.


----------



## hopeandjoy

In Unova before National dex:
8 fire families
10 grass
8 water (minus Keldo)
7 normal
6 dark
6 psychic (minus Meloetta)
10 Flying
7 electric
5 rock
6 ground
7 steel (minus Genosect)
7 fighting (minus Keldo)
8 bug (minus Genosect)
3 poison
4 ghost
3 ice
6 dragon

Game should end when you beat both Cynthia and Morimoto.


----------



## Superbird

I disagree. The challenge should end when you beat Alder a second time.


----------



## Jason-Kun

I disagee. Challenge should end when you beat Ghetsis after catching the version mascot and beating N. Everything postgame is just secondary and not particularly plot important.


----------



## Dar

Superbird said:


> I disagree. The challenge should end when you beat Alder a second time.


Personally, I like this the best.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Alright, reviveing this by doing a Normal-type run in HGSS! 

_wish me luck_

btw, is the Pokéwalker allowed? What about "Wild Cards"?


----------



## Dar

Quidam said:


> btw, is the Pokéwalker allowed? What about "Wild Cards"?


Yes, Pokéwalker is alowed. And what are "Wild Cards?" Also, Grass monotyping Platinum.



I'll add the rest of the details later ;P


----------



## shy ♡

I'm in the middle of a bug runthrough on ss, and a dark runthrough on emerald. I stopped the one on emerald because I realized I needed a flyer just when I got fly and I need skarmory because of its duel fly/cut possibilities and :|'d at the idea of going back to get it. Sigh. w/e, will do it later, in the meantime bugs!!

 lv. 31, butts, lax/compoundeyes: psybeam, gust, leach life, sleep powder
 lv. 30, tushy, sassy/early bird: headbutt, mach punch, focus blast, silver wind
 lv. 27, condom, lax/hyper cutter: brick break, revenge, dig, strength
 lv. 27, boobies, rash/swarm: brick break, shadow claw, aerial ace, rock tomb
 lv. 28, phallus, relaxed/swarm: twineedle, poison sting, rock smash, pursuit

I am a 5 year old n_n I had a paras there as well but realized I needed a cut/surf/flyer again, so. (what will crotch do? there's no pp left for this move! tushy seems to be very happy! crotch seems to want to play with moop!)


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Dar said:


> Yes, Pokéwalker is alowed. And what are "Wild Cards?"


A single off-type Pokémon.


----------



## Dar

Quidam said:


> A single off-type Pokémon.


Still confused.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

one pokémon which without your selected type.


----------



## Dar

Hmm... One, and only if there isn't enough of the type you chose in the version.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Oh, it was just to know. Sometimes they are allowed, it depends on the person posting the challenge. I'll begin my own challenge tonight!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Not sure how much this qualifies, but I'm doing a monorandomlocke of FireRed (I can catch one randomly generated Pokemon of a certain type each route. If any faint, they get permanently boxed. Basicaly, a combination of Nuzlocke and monotype, with RNG thrown in.). I'm doing a rock type challenge, and I am currently grinding for Nugget Bridge. In case you're curious, I don't mean the rival fight or anything, I beat him already, I mean that trainer with a Mankey. Luckily, I caught a Lileep, so Misty shouldn't be TOO terrible.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Going to start a Fighting mono on Diamond. Which means I can use Lucario! *is happy* Also, going to be choosing  as my starter (since it evolves into Fire/Fighting). Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Cerberus87

I don't see the point in prohibiting Ghost monos in RBY. It's possible to beat the game with six Gengar if you want. Of course, it's going to be a little difficult getting past Psychic-types, but that's what powerleveling is for, right?

In Platinum you theoretically could do a Fire monotype, just catch another Houndour/Ponyta/Magby... If you're really anal about species clause, you could use both Magmar and Magmortar in a relatively strong party.


----------



## Dar

True, and you may do that. I guess. But the way i see it, yu shuld try to get all different kinds.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Just so I know what I'm getting into, how many Pokemon with fighting as their type are there in Diamond pre-National dex? Not which ones, just a number amount so I'm not flustering about whether I could have enough.


----------



## Dar

I'm not sure how many, but I know there's at least 6.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Ok then.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Cerberus said:


> I don't see the point in prohibiting Ghost monos in RBY. It's possible to beat the game with six Gengar if you want. Of course, it's going to be a little difficult getting past Psychic-types, but that's what powerleveling is for, right?
> 
> In Platinum you theoretically could do a Fire monotype, just catch another Houndour/Ponyta/Magby... If you're really anal about species clause, you could use both Magmar and Magmortar in a relatively strong party.


that you can't get any ghosts before ... minimum two, probably three, not unlikely four, not implausibly five, (maybe six, cba to check) gyms in, off the top of my head, and even then you have a choice of exactly one pokémon? (which is haunter, unless trading.)

ice doesn't happen until seafoam, I don't think, but dragon is available at more or less the same time as ghost and has the same amount of variety (and dragonite and dragonair are quite usable, too).

and psychic and rock can't be don't before brock, but at least both are doable before misty.

bug variety is actually decent starting from early-game, grass likewise; both fail mid-game, but. electric leaves you stuck with pikachu against brock, so you're screwed until level 16/11, have fun!


----------



## shy ♡

Finally beat the gorrammed bug monotype. Lance was a bastard. 

 lv. 53, crotch, rash/sturdy: bug bite, gyro ball, payback, spikes @amulet coin
 lv. 54, phallus, relaxed/swarm: poison jab, twineedle, assurance, rock smash @focus sash
 lv. 52, tachat, hardy/effect spore: giga drain, slash, spore, stun spore @miracle seed
 lv. 53, butts, lax/shield dust: signal beam, gust, psybeam, sleep powder @choice specs
 lv. 52, condom, lax/hyper cutter: brick break, x-scissor, strength, earthquake @muscle band
 lv. 53, boobies, rash/swarm: brick break, shadow claw, aerial ace, rock tomb @choice scarf

and boxed:

 lv. 49, tushy, sassy/early bird: double edge, focus blast, thief, silver wind

Gonna beat Kanto and then... next game will probably be a poison monotype, dunno which game yet. Or I'll finish that dark mono. >>; ehh.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Fighting Mono is going pretty good, got one badge, 2 pokemon (Monferno and Machop). Sadly, however I know from this already that I will -NOT- have a flyer, but everything else should be possible... also, even if I can use every HM but fly, I will not have ONE pokemon with all of them because there aren't really enough Fighting, or any worth devoting, for HM slaves.... my Machop has Rock Smash cause it's the first HM and it's a fighting move and it's a pretty ok attack. So.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

OK, so I finally started that Normal Mono in HeartGold. A Kangaskhan from my PokéWalker was my starter (lvl 8). I later got the Togepi in the egg, which wasn't supposed to be on my team in the first place but it was Mild and had Serene Grace so I went like fuck off and kept it anyways. Then I went directly towards Lake of Rage to get myself an early Girafarig which plowed through the Ghost Gym with ease.


Rosalie (f)
-Scrappy-
lvl 29 - Jolly

 - Strenght
 - Bite
 - Leer
 - Fake Out


William (m)
-Serene Grace-
lvl 28 - Mild

 - Headbutt
 - Extrasensory
 - Encore
 - Metronome


Elizabeth (f)
-Early Bird-
lvl 24 - Naive

 - Stomp
 - Psybeam
 - Baton Pass
 - Agility


Jonathan (m)
-Keen Eye-
lvl 5 - Sassy

 - Cut
 - Surf
 - Foresight
 - Defense Curl​

  Obviously Jonathan is my HM slave. Planning on getting myself a Doduo at Safari Zone, then either a Porygon or a Snorlax in Kanto. Time will tell. I'm currently in the Lighthouse and looking forward to dispatching Chuck with Elizabeth and my future Doduo.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

what, your kangaskhan didn't plough through it easily enough?

for that matter, would think return would hit 102 BP soon enough and with STAB that would be kind of a pain.


----------



## Mustardear

sreservoir said:


> that you can't get any ghosts before ... minimum two, probably three, not unlikely four, not implausibly five, (maybe six, cba to check) gyms in, off the top of my head, and even then you have a choice of exactly one pokémon? (which is haunter, unless trading.)
> 
> ice doesn't happen until seafoam, I don't think, but dragon is available at more or less the same time as ghost and has the same amount of variety (and dragonite and dragonair are quite usable, too).
> 
> and psychic and rock can't be don't before brock, but at least both are doable before misty.
> 
> bug variety is actually decent starting from early-game, grass likewise; both fail mid-game, but. electric leaves you stuck with pikachu against brock, so you're screwed until level 16/11, have fun!


You can get Gengar via the 'Mew glitch' before Misty in Red and Blue and I think even earlier in Yellow. Of course, that's not really allowed. Haunter can be caught after obtaining the Silph Scope, of course. I actually did a Ghost mono like this (two Haunters, one Gengar) and it was a bit silly - nothing in RBY really has much of a physical movepool outside normal-type moves. I ended up skipping a lot of trainers because I only had three pokes.

Ice is available a little before Seafoam (Shellder via fishing, and Poliwag for the trade in cerulean), depending on which order you do stuff in but, yeah, that's a little too late. 

Electric looks like it might be fun, I'll have to try that one day...


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

sreservoir said:


> what, your kangaskhan didn't plough through it easily enough?
> 
> for that matter, would think return would hit 102 BP soon enough and with STAB that would be kind of a pain.


Yep, but I needed to train Zab first, because I just had caught it.

And the Return TM isn't available yet (I think?).

EDIT: Oh yes it is, at Goldenrod Dept. Store, on a Sunday!

EDIT2: But anyways, I'd rather keep it for Dodrio, which doesn't have the bulk to allow itself to use low-BP moves.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I'm doing my first mono so I'll start with something easy. This one is Rick Riordan-themed.

*ILS's Totally Legit Water Monotype*
Game: Sapphire
Current Team:

Percy [Mudkip] (M) Lv.5

Projected Team

Percy [Swampert] (M)
Grover [Ludicolo] (M)
Jason [Lanturn] (M)
Leo [Wailord] (M) 
Carter [Pelipper] (M)
Desjardins [Crawdaunt] (M)​


----------



## ParadoxLT

Wow, this challenge sounds challenging! I might do it later :3


----------



## Michi

I'm doing a Water mono in Sapphire. I've realized that Mudkip is probably the most overpowered starter in Pokemon history for the first half of the game, since it's capable of sweeping Roxanne, Wattson, and Flannery single handedly, and after that it has an advantage over Liza & Tate.

Here's my current team:


I'm also starting a Water mono on Black, and here's what I was thinking:


----------



## sovram

starting a ground mono in soul silver! i guess i'm trading for onix in violet city.

 Stenigsyn (f), bold/rock head
 Rocky (m), hasty/sturdy (OT: Rudy, Violet City. i would've named it Ormberg)
 Dymonark (f), quirky/damp


----------



## ElectricTogetic

I'll start a fighting mono on Platinum when I get home.

My final team:
Infernape
Medicham
Machoke(or machamp)
Lucario
Gallade
Bibarel (hm slaving)


----------



## LadyJirachu

Fighting type mono would be awesome but I won't make the mistake my fictional waifu made (aka, make it so they can't hit ghosts) :P

SHE'S ACTUALLY SMARTER IN THE ANIME.....*sniffle* True fighting type lover though hands down. All fighting and normal moves is REAL dedication.......just not the wisest of such. I duno what else to say.

*Another mono i'd like to do* would be grass cos sometimes i'm too hard on myself for not picking those starters enough xD and i like plants a lot in real life overall.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

ahh... this is a thread. 
I started a (Mostly) mono bug team in sword a while back. (like a month)
this is currently my team.

Gmax Orbeetle (SHINY :D) - lvl 81 - Name: Beepboop/Parvati (I change it every so often)
Gmax Butterfree - lvl 66 - Name: Flutter
Gmax Centiskorch - lvl 67 - Name: Panini
Golisopod - Lvl 66 - Name: Max
Vikavolt - lvl 63 - Name: Lucannon (French Name)
Rimbombee - lvl 63 - Name: Rubombelle (French Name)
___________________________________________________________
Other members sometimes

Falinks - lvl 55 - Name: Falinks
Flygon - lvl 59 - Name: Dagonfy (I forget where this name comes from but i think it's that he's almost a dragonfly but he isn't clearly due to his ground typing so i named him dagonfy instead or something like that.)
SIlvally - lvl 60  - Name: Type: Bug ( Guess what type it is?)


----------

